# NI lass looking muched needed advice guidence and information.......



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

After 2 failed icsi and a u turn on not trying again.......we have decided we need another shot!!
Saving is the key and researching for now however I need advice on where is best, in terms of stick to gcrm Belfast or try abroad??

I've looked at the refund programme here but would love more information about it an perhaps rough costs?

I've also looked at serum but again I'm not keen on traveling but would like to know more information and again costs an even any one with any experience on this? 

I've looked at the serum threads but don't no where to begin its all very daunting!!

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me at all
Magicbaby


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

My last transfer was exactly three years ago so my knowledge on services here may be a little out of date (and also a little jaded as having moved to having treatment abroad I can only describe my treatment here as rubbish in comparison. Gcrm were not here at that point, so narrows the two clinics I did attend down for you). 

I went to reprofit so while not serum the principle is the same. Travelling abroad in experience made the whole process start to finish feel like I was planning a holiday as opposed to treatment. It was much more relaxed and enjoyable. While I did not have a successful first treatment I still have memories of a lovely break with my husband. The same cannot be said for the memories I hold of my treatments here. Regardless of the clinic you choose I am sure there are others who have travelled from ni already so would be able to give you any tips and reassurance on making it as easy as possible. Maybe post the queries you have on the serum board in case they post there rather than here as I think the treatment abroad boards are much more active (which in itself shows how popular treatment abroad is).

Good luck whatever your decision 

Katie


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

I've have loads of experience with serum and can't fault them, once you get your head around travelling it's incredibly easy. 
If you have any questions fire away x


----------



## leprechaun (Dec 23, 2014)

Magic baby sorry things haven't worked out so far you for yet. I know it's a total emotional roller coaster. We too are hoping to do the refund cycle at GCRM. The cost for IVF under 35s is £8100 and £8700 for 35-37. Im almost sure ICIS is £1000 more. Obviously that doesn't include bloods and drugs etc but doubt you'll need all those tests repeated anyway. You can call access fertility themselves and they give you information about costs and the likelihood of you being accepted into the programme. We were told we were likely to be accepted however my BMI is almost 37, I will get it down before Im due to start treatment but im just concerned that we may not be initially accepted because our consultation with GCRM is on wed. I really want on the refund cycle as im so cynical about it working at all. Maybe that's just what 3 years of unsuccessful trying does to to you but I've read so many ppl going into this process feeling so optimistic whereas I'm the total opposite. Maybe im just protecting myself from failure.
Good luck in whatever road you decide to go down. I have read great reports about reprofit and gennet in the Czech Republic so thats worth looking into too as I think they may have refund programmes too.


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks girls for the advice. I've looked the serum threads but it's seems like a mountain of information. I've like 101 questions goin thro my head atm an I'm not sure what's going on!! Money is a big thing for me an if it was so much cheaper to go abroad and indeed the stories are very positive then I'm sure the travelling I cud get around   

I'm gonna get some questions put down within the next week or so an come back here for more info, appricaite your help and guidance

Magicbaby x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Serum own egg tx you are talking roughly 7k all in (ivf, meds, flights, hotel, expenses & embryo freezing if lucky to have spare) I had my tx in 2012 and prices are still same.

hth

forgot to say they do a 2 cycle package option in case you're interested for 4000 euro and that is quite a popular option but you have to factor in flights, med costs etc for that 2nd cycle so think carefully!


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

I did a cycle with Team Miracle in Cyprus and had IVF with ICSI - all in including flights, hotel and meds was around £5500 - so much cheaper than UK/Ireland so it's the only option for me plus they are not as strict about BMI. I plan to try again in March. They are all lovely and from my experience with them I would recommend them. Good luck x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Magicbaby multi cycle ICSI with gcrm is £7100 and includes two fresh cycles and any FET if you're lucky enough to get frosties. It doesn't include bloods or scans needed before you start tx and it doesn't include drugs. Once you start tx all bloods and scans are included. Good luck huni x


----------

